# A wet outing



## gunhills (Aug 5, 2008)

:beer: Went for a mouch around one of my farms on tues morning with my uncle & mate ended up wih 5 pheasant in the bag but didn't get a photo of the end bag as it was thrashing it down but heres a few photos 








awaiting the flush
















small pond and cover which always holds a few birds








Feeding the pond & cover with wheat for next time
:beer: :beer:


----------

